# the wont breed anymore



## magnaflow (Feb 19, 2006)

hey a while ago liek almost the start of this year my P's breed, wasnt expected I tried to get them to do it an dthey did it. Wether I did anything. And I been tryign ever since but they dont seem to want to again. Many times I see them get bigger turn black and purple under neath they act liek ti all the time they have there corner they wont let anyone else near they dig at the ground sometiems 2 will stick in the corner fo ra bit then nothing. any ideas what to try? I have done the Ph trick a few times doesnt work


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

raise the temp on the tank to like 84, or if is already turned up that high, do a big water change w/ cooler water, dropping the tank temp down a few degrees, then let i come back up. you could also try a breeding area, where like 1/4 of one of the sides of the tank is sectioned off from the rest of the tank...an area like 12x12 or 12x18 depending on the dimentions of your tank. make the area heavily planted as well. usually rbp do not require much, and i am surprised they stopped.

raise the temp on the tank to like 84, or if is already turned up that high, do a big water change w/ cooler water, dropping the tank temp down a few degrees, then let i come back up. you could also try a breeding area, where like 1/4 of one of the sides of the tank is sectioned off from the rest of the tank...an area like 12x12 or 12x18 depending on the dimentions of your tank. make the area heavily planted as well. usually rbp do not require much, and i am surprised they stopped.


----------



## magnaflow (Feb 19, 2006)

I have tried that. Sometime they get to the point when I think for sure they will then the next days there normal


----------

